# Ancestral Mathematics,.....



## grahamg (Aug 22, 2020)

In order to be born, you needed:

2 parents
4 grandparents
8 great-grandparents
16 second great-grandparents
32 third great-grandparents
64 fourth great-grandparents
128 fifth great-grandparents
256 sixth great-grandparents
512 seventh great-grandparents
1,024 eighth great-grandparents
2,048 ninth great-grandparents
For you to be born today from 12 previous generations, you needed a total sum of 4,094 ancestors over the last 400 years.

*Think for a moment* – How many struggles? How many battles? How many difficulties? How much sadness? How much happiness? How many love stories? How many expressions of hope for the future? – did your ancestors have to undergo for you to exist in this present moment…

https://lyricalzen.com/ancestral-mathematics/


----------



## Ceege (Aug 22, 2020)

Something to think about.    Also, I wonder how many different countries they all came from.  I know that I'm French and Scottish, but that info has been handed down.  Wonder if any countries just stopped being mentioned.


----------

